# Teaching at the Virginia Police Academy



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 6, 2014)

Just finished my cardio class. Now I'm off to Virginia to teach at the Northern Virginia Police Academy. Afterwards I drive back home to attend the next tryouts for STICKFIGHTING WORLD.... Oh that's right, I also have a party at my school and the private screening for the movie I worked in " A Grim Becoming&#65279;"... I'll sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 9, 2014)

I was given these challenge coins do to my continued efforts to help out at the Northern Virginia Police Academy. Thanks a lot Mike!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2014)

Cool! I got one from the AF last year.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 10, 2014)

Can you tell us a bit about the seminar?  What'd you cover, how was it received?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 12, 2014)

It was well received. I didn't go over a lot of material seeing that I only had a few hours to teach the officers. I went over my EDT program. This is defensive tactics against an untrained attack using an edged weapon. The material is designed to work of multiple lines of attack, ending with the attacker in the same cuffing position face down on the ground. We also went over how to apply the same techniques to impact weapons as well. I'm looking forward to returning to the academy this fall.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 4, 2014)

Here are some pictures from the course.

View attachment $10003419_475318459235396_640804892_n.jpgView attachment $1011684_475318292568746_2040946369_n.jpgView attachment $1621769_475318775902031_2030304845_n.jpgView attachment $1898098_475318682568707_1783300506_n.jpgView attachment $1972405_475319279235314_782545523_n.jpgView attachment $1982042_475318559235386_1165227466_n.jpgView attachment $1920474_475319862568589_1120228268_n.jpgView attachment $1069828_475321825901726_216748928_n.jpg


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like a good session!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

